# NGRC 2016 Second Video now on YoutTube



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I finally got around to posting a second video promoting the 2016 National Garden Railway Convention. I debuted this at this year's convention in Denver without sound so I added some hokey free YouTube music as I did't want to go through the hassles I had last time using the ELP music.





Now I know there is a way to imbed the video... Lets see if this works..
It worked!

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Russ,

Just a heads-up -- the preliminary schedule on your web site shows the NSS starting on July 15th, but their site shows the event starting on the 13th (which is in line with previous years.)

Therefore, instead of a one-day gap between the Sacramento GRS tours and the NSS, there's a one-day overlap.

It'll probably work out fine for me -- we'll just transfer to the Lyon's Gate a few days earlier, and buy a few extra changes of underwear 

best,

-Gary Woolard-

P.S. - also sent this as a 'comment' to your 2016 NGRC web site.

And a P.P.S. -- Video implies a 'steak B-B-Q' at Rosring Camp? Great idea, but be sure to include a chicken alternative for those unfortunates who have gout or some other dietary restriction!

-gw2-


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary,
We're working on a new website and we have a new calendar that is correct. We will have some layouts open on Wednesday in Sacramento but they will shut down in the afternoon. The National Summer Steam Up doesn't kick off until Wednesday evening.

Russ Miller
#ngrc2016


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like fun
Dennis


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary Woolard said:


> Hey Russ,
> 
> And a P.P.S. -- Video implies a 'steak B-B-Q' at Rosring Camp? Great idea, but be sure to include a chicken alternative for those unfortunates who have gout or some other dietary restriction!
> 
> -gw2-


Gary,
Is this going to be a problem? We are limited to ONE choice of entree at Roaring Camp. We will have TWO cab Rides in the Live Steam Shay (or Heisler) to give away as door prizes though. Does that make up for it?
Russ


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ,

Well, SWMTP is more forgiving than I am. She said "Just tell them to be sure to have plenty of salad." 

Now about that ride in the Heisler...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish I could bring my pizza to this convention, but its just too far logistically for me or I would have already sent my application in.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

vsmith said:


> Wish I could bring my pizza to this convention, but its just too far logistically for me or I would have already sent my application in.


If you can make it work at your end we will make it work at our end! We'll give you plenty of help unloading and loading the layout.

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the offer I would like to come. It's not the getting in or out that's the issue for me, its simply getting there. Thats an almost 350 mile drive. The car just clicked over 190k miles and needs a tranny rebuild soon, and even if I can get the car in good order before then, I cannot take the set up and my wife together. There just isn't enough space for both as I need the front seat to carry boxes, its just a bit too much all things considered.


----------

